# OT: Tim Thomas Demands A Trade



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Bulls don't seem to be using their assets from the *Eddy Curry* trade too much. *Tim Thomas* is out of the rotation and demanded a trade this week. "It's just a waste of time being here if I'm not going to play," Thomas said.


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/57640.htm


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

_*looks at title, sees it involves Tim Thomas*_

HAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHH.

_*leaves thread*_


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hell, id take him back, anything to spice up our offense right now, hes a pretty good shooter, and was last year. but look what Mike sweeney is doing for them!!  :boohoo:


----------



## katman17 (Jul 12, 2004)

Tim Thomas has not demanded a trade - he just wants to be a part of the rotation - if he isn't he doesn't see any reason that he should be on the bulls team. No where did he demand a trade as of now.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Hell, id take him back, anything to spice up our offense right now, hes a pretty good shooter, and was last year. but look what Mike sweeney is doing for them!!  :boohoo:


lets see..q,matt barnes or tt.....i know which player ill take


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

If he can't play for Skiles, he sure as hell wouldn't be in Brown's rotation. Dude is a lzay, overpaid slacker. Hope he enjoys the millions he is earning sitting on the bench...


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL

why would the Knicks want him back


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

It's funny that the article says that were aren't using our assets from the Eddy Curry trade "too much".

I guess they forgot to mention that we also acquired Micheal Sweetney in that deal.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

dont take him back.
he didnt do much even w/ a huge contract.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Update:*


> Tim Thomas will not play another game for the Bulls this season.
> 
> That appears to be the only certainty at this point for Thomas, acquired in the Eddy Curry trade with the Knicks in early October. Bulls general manager John Paxson said Monday the team and Thomas agreed to split as Paxson explores trade possibilities for the 6-foot-10-inch forward.





> They cannot send Thomas back to the Knicks in exchange for Davis because league rules prohibit it, Paxson said.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-051128bulls,1,674048.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## ForeverWar (Oct 12, 2005)

TT didn't play HALF as good as I expected him to when he was with the Knicks. Besides...if we're gonna trade ANYthing.... let's get a slightly bigger fella.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ForeverWar said:


> TT didn't play HALF as good as I expected him to when he was with the Knicks. Besides...if we're gonna trade ANYthing.... let's get a slightly bigger fella.


a bigger fella at the 3??

TT is 6'10" 245.....

How many bigger stiffs do we need??


----------



## ForeverWar (Oct 12, 2005)

truth said:


> a bigger fella at the 3??
> 
> TT is 6'10" 245.....
> 
> How many bigger stiffs do we need??


Not at the three no. I'm saying get a REAL center instead of Jerome James, Curry (now ya see him now ya don't) and Frye - who is having a great season so far but IS still a rookie. Not quite yet starter material. I'd say maybe strike up a trade for Mourning and JWill.... Then the PG issue will be resolved as well. (Yes, I know it's a long shot...)


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

ForeverWar said:


> Not at the three no. I'm saying get a REAL center instead of Jerome James, Curry (now ya see him now ya don't) and Frye - who is having a great season so far but IS still a rookie. Not quite yet starter material. I'd say maybe strike up a trade for Mourning and JWill.... Then the PG issue will be resolved as well. (Yes, I know it's a long shot...)


Miami's main interest is winning a Championship---NOT HELPING THE KNICKS!!!


----------



## ForeverWar (Oct 12, 2005)

ERAFF said:


> Miami's main interest is winning a Championship---NOT HELPING THE KNICKS!!!


Hey.... I said it was a long shot. :angel:


----------

